
Inside the Federal Bureau of Way Too Many Guns - gkop
https://www.gq.com/story/inside-federal-bureau-of-way-too-many-guns
======
atxlurker
This is the sixth time this article was posted. It also is somewhat biased,
not that anyone wants to have an intellectual conversation about gun control.

